# Gina Lisa Lohfink & Nicole Mieth - in the Surfers Paradise, Australia 27.01.2017 (2x)



## ddd (27 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## capri216 (7 Feb. 2017)

Die Lohfink braucht a kei Mensch /Mann


----------



## bagalude (13 Feb. 2017)

Die Gina Lisa mal mit Klamotten... ^^


----------



## redbacks (14 Feb. 2017)

That's a nice little tight pair of shorts.


----------



## Berrylain (7 Apr. 2017)

die sieht manchmal echt verbraucht aus


----------



## yesss (31 Mai 2018)

Irgendwie geil und hässlich zugleich


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Mai 2018)

noch so zwei Dumpfbacken die keiner braucht


----------



## capri216 (3 Juni 2018)

Berrylain schrieb:


> die sieht manchmal echt verbraucht aus



Die ist verbraucht


----------



## mpyj2rqdym (4 Nov. 2018)

Mir tut die immer ein bisschen leid!


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2018)

zuviele Tattoos


----------



## Pieper (6 Nov. 2018)

gerade bei RTL gelesen..
Gina-Lisa: "*In anderen Ländern bin ich der Mega-Star*!" rofl3

Nicht wie andere Leute einfach mal schnell einen Liter Milch kaufen gehen zu können, ist eins. Es gibt aber noch eine ganz andere Sache, die Gina-Lisa auf der Seele liegt. Und die packt sie vor ihren nackten Mitreisenden auf dem Liebesschiff aus.

"In Deutschland hast du als Frau, wenn du so aussiehst wie ich, keine Chance. Da kannst du machen, was du willst. In anderen Ländern bin ich der Mega-Star", platzt es aus ihr heraus. Was genau sie damit meint, warum sie Deutschland für zu prüde hält und wie sie damit umgeht, erfahrt ihr im Video.


(Quelle: rtl.de) 

Danke für die Bilder


----------

